# Need a little help here.



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

I have a 91 Maxima for about 2 years but now it's losing power. not fast at all. And shitty gas miles. it's in pretty good shape with only about 71,000 miles. I got a tune up but it really didnt help much. any ideas?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Fuel system cleaning is in order. you can do it yourself, or take it to most oil change places....


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

dam...for a 71,000...thats still cleann...have you put any basic mods in it...like intake, ect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Air filter very dirty?
Exhaust blocked? Cat? Muffler?
Timing has changed for some reason? Not enough advance?




stupidass said:


> *I have a 91 Maxima for about 2 years but now it's losing power. not fast at all. And shitty gas miles. it's in pretty good shape with only about 71,000 miles. I got a tune up but it really didnt help much. any ideas? *


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

There is a soft puttering noise that sounds like it might be the exhaust, Thats about the time the power lose started becoming noticable, but i had it checked and didnt find any leaks. . I had the engine flushed abut a year ago but that did nothing either. There's nothing in the car. it's still factory. This is driving me nuts. The car is in too good a'shape to have these problems. Can't afford any big mod's. What else you guys got?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

stupidass said:


> *There is a soft puttering noise that sounds like it might be the exhaust, Thats about the time the power lose started becoming noticable, but i had it checked and didnt find any leaks. . I had the engine flushed abut a year ago but that did nothing either. There's nothing in the car. it's still factory. This is driving me nuts. The car is in too good a'shape to have these problems. Can't afford any big mod's. What else you guys got? *


Did it start after the tune-up? Check spark plugs, wires, ignition timing...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the response nismo1989. It didnt start right after the tuneup. I'm more concerned about the power lose. need some speed in my car. It's a damn shame


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

stupidass said:


> *Thanks for the response nismo1989. It didnt start right after the tuneup. I'm more concerned about the power lose. need some speed in my car. It's a damn shame *


I think you may have a mis-gapped or broken spark plug. Kind of a stretch, without actually hearing/seeing it run, but that's my guess. Check your plugs...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

One more question. with out expensive upgrades, whats the best way to get the most preformance out of my car. I need some more speed.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

stupidass said:


> *One more question. with out expensive upgrades, whats the best way to get the most preformance out of my car. I need some more speed. *


Advancing the timing won't do too much, but it is free.

Intake is cheap. CAI will run you over $100, but a pop-charger intake is a lot cheaper (unless you insist on having the over-priced JWT or Stillen)

Maintenance is key, too. Take your throttle body out and give it a good cleaning. Replace the gasket when you put it back in. Change your spark plugs and wires... and frequent oil changes.


----------



## 200sxTech (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Man i work at a Nissan Dealer and ive seen a few with the same problem and the Mass air flow sensor was goofing up replace it and it should take care of the prob unless your converter is plugged that could also cause the prob


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

200sxTech said:


> *Hey Man i work at a Nissan Dealer and ive seen a few with the same problem and the Mass air flow sensor was goofing up replace it and it should take care of the prob unless your converter is plugged that could also cause the prob *


Yeah, I've had a lot of problems with that too. I had a big problem with the electrical connections to the MAF sensor being dirty... cleaned them off and the car ran fine, though.


----------

